# new disabled parking signs -- who pays for them?



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2015)

new disabled parking signs -- who pays for them?

http://sleepless.blogs.com/george/2015/07/new-disabled-parking-signs-who-pays-for-them.html

There's an Ad Council radio spot that plays in the early AM on a radio station here in Midland, Texas. It features disability advocate Joni Eareckson Tada telling about how great the newly designed handicapped parking signs are that are about to go up in the state of New York. The new wheelchair image will be more action oriented instead of the old stick figure on the old signs







That's the old one on the left, new one on the right. Source: Cuomo signs law approving new handicapped signs where Cuomo is quoted from a press release, as follows:

“This bill is an important step toward correcting society’s understanding of accessibility and eliminating a stigma for more than one million New Yorkers, and I am proud to sign it into law today.”

If there's a stigma it isn't for the handicap, it's for the parking lot privilege and the ridiculously high fine for the ticket. (In Texas it's $500.)

But the thing that struck me was Ms. Tada's statement that "It won't cost taxpayers a dime." How can that be? Nothing is free. Someone has to pay for it. It could be that the government plans to say that the funds came from fines paid by parkers who got tickets for using the handicap spots without the proper permit. Call it whatever you want, it's still a tax. Chief Justice John Roberts taught us that in his Obamacare ruling.

By the way, that new stick figure? It looks like he's about to get up out of his chair and walk away. The folks who leave posts about abuse of the handicap parking privilege at handicappedfraud.org may be onto something. No one wants to see someone with a handicap placard take the best parking spot then go skipping up to the store door.


----------



## Frank (Jul 12, 2015)

Does this not set up a conflict with the Federal ADA Standards?


----------



## Msradell (Jul 12, 2015)

I think the key word in the press release is that he signed a law that "Approved" the use of them. To me that means that they are not mandatory and that the new signs are put up they will be the new style but that the old-style sign posting up until they need replacement. If that's the case and it truly is a no cost to anyone situation.

I personally don't like the new one for the reasons you said plus to me it also seems like it's harder to interpret for some people.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2015)

Frank said:
			
		

> Does this not set up a conflict with the Federal ADA Standards?


----------



## ICE (Jul 12, 2015)

This type of issue is straight out of a cartoon.


----------



## conarb (Jul 12, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> This type of issue is straight out of a cartoon.


Didn't you see, they are continuing to make themselves*as obnoxious as possible*, at the bottom a comment says:

[QUOTE='Wall Street Journal]---disabled peopleAs convenient as is your term, we are not disabled people, we are people with considerable ability.

----Sophie, 22, -has- developmental disabilities and -is- bipolar

"Has" is correct in both instances, "has bipolar disorder".

[/QUOTE]So all you politically correct people better stop calling them disabled, call them "people with considerable ability".


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 13, 2015)

The irony is dripping.

"We want to use this this symbol that shows we have no barriers or limitations. Also, we want you to end all barriers and limitations that we deem necessary."

Brent


----------



## conarb (Jul 13, 2015)

Or. don't call us disabled, we have considerable abilities, only in this Orwellian dystopia:

*“All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.”*

  ―     George Orwell,            _Animal Farm_


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 13, 2015)

The new sign did't change the white dude on a blue sign did it? Maybe it should have been a wheel chair only sign to be politically correct!

Government never takes it's on medicine!

pc1


----------

